
If you're white, science says you're probably a racist - chapulin
http://qz.com/502019/if-youre-white-science-says-youre-probably-a-racist-now-what/
======
AnimalMuppet
By the definition of the article, you're probably a racist no matter what race
you are.

> But from an explosion of research beginning in the 1990s, we now know that
> the human brain uses stereotypes without our awareness or consent. Our
> brains want to ascertain, as quickly as possible, whether new individuals
> are “safe” or “like me” or “in my tribe.” It uses stereotypes as a kind of
> shortcut. We are all susceptible to these judgments, and because they are so
> fast, a learned stereotype is very difficult to avoid.

There's nothing in that paragraph that's limited to whites.

